# [Heisec] Android 4.0: Entsperrung durch Gesichtserkennung ist nicht sicher



## Newsfeed (15 November 2011)

Die Gesichtserkennung zur Entsperrung bei Googles Android Ice Cream Sandwich lässt sich offensichtlich leicht umgehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

